# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Code d'un afficheur LCD (FPGA, altera, Cyclone II, DE1)

## Programmer_Mind

Bonjour, 

je suis maintenant dbutant au niveau de la programmation VHDL(Quartus II) et je voudrais ecrire un code pour afficher une chaine de caractres (hello world) sur un afficheur LCD en vhdl 

Plz tell me how to program a LCD on fpga cyclonne II using quartus II

SVP aidez mmoi 

cordialement

----------


## mith06

Comment fonctionne lafficheur LCD?

----------


## titiri

Bonsoir,

     Si vous avez install le Nios (ou QSys, ou SOPC Builder, c'est pareil), le plus simple est de gnrer un systme CPU (Nios) + Afficheur LCD.

     Par ailleurs, si votre carte de dveloppement est une Terasic ==> http://www.terasic.com.tw. Sinon, allez quand mme sur ce site puis "DE Main Board", puis "DE2" (pas DE2-blahblah, "DE2" tout court), puis "Resources", puis "DE2 CD-ROM" (ou section "Project", mais moins sr).  l'intrieur, plein de designs de rfrence...

Cdlt,

----------

